# Wieviel Pflanzen?



## Dali (18. Apr. 2007)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde!

Seit einiger Zeit bin ich hier angemeldet und lese mich quer durchs Forum. 

Erstmal zu mir, ich heiße Manuela bin knapp 31 Jahre alt und zu mir gehören noch mein Mann, unsere 3 Kinder, eine Katze und 1 Labbi. Wir wohnen in NRW, nähe Köln.

Seit Anfang diesen Jahres plane ich einen Gartenteich/Pfütze für unseren Garten. Ich habe mir Bücher bestellt und gelesen, aber einige Fragen bleiben immer offen. 

Der Teich südwestlich angelegt und wird eine Größe von 2,20mx2,10m haben. Tja, mit der Beschattung ist das so eine Sache, dazu wollte ich teilweise am Ufer Gräser ect. pflanzen. Ich hoffe es klappt, da die Sonneneinstrahlung definitiv mehr als 6h strahlt.
Der Teich wird keinen Filter erhalten, es kommen aber auch keine Fische rein! Alles was sich selber ansiedelt, ist herzlich willkommen. 

Nun habe ich aber eine Frage zu den Pflanzen im Teich. Wieviel Pflanzen darf man im Teich setzen? Gibt es da eine Regel?
Ich wollte 1 Seerose, zwecks Beschattung und weil ich sie schön finde.
Naja und Unterwasserpflanzen, wegen des Sauerstoffs, aber ich weiß nicht wieviel davon. 
Im Endeffekt, weiß ich überhaupt nicht, egal für welche Zone, wieviel ich Pflanzen sollte/dürfte.

Ach und eine Frage noch, für das Substrat wäre ja am besten 50%Lehm und 50% Sand, woher bekommt man reinen Lehm??

Ich würde mich sehr über Antworten freuen, denn diese Woche geht es endlich los und ich bin schon ganz aufgeregt!!!

Liebe Grüße
Manuela


----------



## Annett (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wieviel Pflanzen?*

Hallo Manuela,

zunächst: Willkommen in unseren Reihen! 

Mach Dir mal keine Gedanken wegen den so oft erwähnten 6h Sonneneinstrahlung... wenn man genug Pflanzen im Teich hat und dieser nicht extrem viele Flachwasserzonen besitzt, dann geht das auch mit "vollsonnig" sehr gut.
Ein sehr gutes Beispiel ist dafür der Teich von StefanS... er liegt in Südfrankreich ohne jeglichen Schatten. Wer im Hochsommer schon mal am Mittelmeer unterwegs war, weiß was das bedeutet...
Leider habe ich jetzt auf Anhieb kein Bild von ihm gefunden.

Wie tief soll der "Kleine"  denn werden? Hast Du eine Skizze oder ähnliches, dann stell sie hier ein! 

Wo soll die Seerose hin? Tiefste Stelle oder auf eine extra Terrasse dafür?
Soll sie im Winter im Haus überwintern oder besser im Teich?
Pflanzen würde ich ca. 3 pro laufenden Meter setzen. Wenn man merkt, es fehlt noch was, kann man dann immer noch nachsetzen.
Unterwasserpflanzen kannst Du ja jeweils 2 Bündel kaufen, wenn Du schon welche bekommst. Bei uns gab es in der Gärtnerei gestern keine, dafür im Zooladen (da drängt sich dann aber der Verdacht auf, dass die entweder vortreiben oder __ Aquarienpflanzen dafür nehmen). 
Als Subtrat kannst Du entweder versuchen Verlegesand zu beziehen oder aber Du schaust mal nach Spielzeugsand. Dürfte bei Deiner Teichgröße auch preislich noch gehen. Transport kostet heutzutage ja oft schon mehr als die Ware selbst.


----------



## karsten. (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wieviel Pflanzen?*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> ......
> 
> Ein sehr gutes Beispiel ist dafür der Teich von StefanS... er liegt in Südfrankreich ohne jeglichen Schatten. Wer im Hochsommer schon mal am Mittelmeer unterwegs war, weiß was das bedeutet...
> Leider habe ich jetzt auf Anhieb kein Bild von ihm gefunden..........




ich bin mal so frei 

 

in der Hoffnung das er sich beschwert !


----------



## Dali (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wieviel Pflanzen?*

Hallo Annett,

vielen lieben Dank, für den Willkommensgruß und Deiner Antwort! 

Dann bin ich schon mal beruhigt, wegen der Sonneneinstrahlung!Ich geh mich gleich mal auf den Weg machen und suche StefanS seinen Thread.

Ups, ich hatte vergessen zu erwähnen, wie tief er wird.  Der "Kleine" wird 1m tief, ich denke das reicht, oder?
Die Seerose wird auf einer kleinen Terrasse weiter oben Ihren Platz finden und es wird eine winterharte gekauft, die dann im Teich bleiben kann.

Ich werde die Wasserpflanzen im Shop von http://www.nymphaion.de kaufen. So ein Zeug aus dem Aquariumladen hol ich nicht.
Hm, Verlegesand wird schwierig, also greife ich auf Sandkastensand zurück. Danke für den Tipp!!! 
Bei der Größe hält sich die Investition ja noch in Grenzen! 

Ne Skizze habe ich nicht, aber ein Bild mit Gartenschlauch. 
Ich stell einfach mal ein:






Liebe Grüße
Manuela


----------



## karsten. (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wieviel Pflanzen?*

baugrößer !


----------



## Dali (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wieviel Pflanzen?*

Hallo Karsten,

ich würd ja gerne größer bauen, aber da spielt mein GG nicht mit. ER liebt seinen Rasen und es war schon schwer genug, Ihm das Stück abzuquatschen. 

Liebe Grüße
Manuela


----------



## Annett (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wieviel Pflanzen?*

Hallo Manuela,

wenn der Teich 2 Jahre alt ist, baut Ihr garantiert wieder um... und zwar größer! 

Was genau liebt denn Dein Mann am Rasen? Das Summen des Rasenmähers? 
Er wird sich beim Blick ins Wasser und beim "Rumfummeln" am Teichrand noch viel besser entspannen. Glaubs nur!
Vielleicht kannst Du ihn ja mit einem kleinen Steg ködern? 
Das lohnt aber nur bei etwas größeren Teichen, sonst sieht es oftmals etwas überladen aus.  

Eine Bitte hätte ich auf jeden Fall noch. Wenn Du mal mehr Bilder einstellen willst, bist Du dann so gut und stellst die so ein?!
Dann haben die "lahmeren Surfer" auch noch was davon....

Viel Erfolg beim Überzeugen.


----------



## Dali (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wieviel Pflanzen?*

Huhu Annett,

das würde mich freuen, wenn wir in 2 Jahren größer bauen. Ich hoffe sehr, das Ihn der Virus packt!!Mit so einem Steg hatte ich schon versucht Ihn zu ködern, er fand die Idde auch erst gut. Als er aber dann von mir zu hören bekam, das der Teich dann mehr mittig müßte und definitiv größer gebaut wird, fand er das dann doch nicht mehr so toll.

Tja, frag mich nicht, was er am Rasen liebt, jedenfalls verhätschelt und vertätschelt er Ihn und das teuerste und beste ist nicht gut genug. 
  Jo, wahrscheinlich ist es das Summen des Rasenmähers, was er liebt.


Liebe Grüße
Manuela


----------



## Dali (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wieviel Pflanzen?*

Sorry, wegen dem Bild!! Hab nicht drüber nachgedacht.


----------



## Annett (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wieviel Pflanzen?*



Hast Du ihm schon mal die Filtertechnik für Koiteiche gezeigt?? 

Da kann er die Fischis hätscheln, tätscheln etc. und an der Technik fummeln - so er denn will.
Allerdings hat ein Koiteich nicht mehr soo viel mit dem zu tun, was Du gerade planst. Man muss auf jeden Fall vorher wissen, was man/Frau  möchte.

Ich durfte mir im Zooladen auch schon sagen lassen, dass in der Teichabteilung 80% der Kundschaft männlich sind - in der Reitsportabteilung ist es dafür umgekehrt.


----------



## MarkusK (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wieviel Pflanzen?*

Du solltest deinem Mann nen Maulwurf schenken und den lädierten Rasen durch Gartenteich ersetzen


----------



## Carlo (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wieviel Pflanzen?*

Hi Manu,

geb jetzt auch noch meinen Senf dazu. Unbedingt größer bauen!!! Hab meinen Teich seit letzten Herbst und dachte das er groß ist...vonwegen. Alleine durch die Gestaltung des Ufers geht einiges an Wasserfläche verloren.
Und was ich mittlerweile auch weiß....je größer desto bessere, stabilere Wasserqualität. 
Lieber jetzt größer bauen als nächstes Jahr nochmals buddeln. Kannst es uns glauben, früher oder später wird angebaut.

Grüßle Carlo


----------



## Dali (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wieviel Pflanzen?*

Huhu Ihr Fories,

ui, da gab es ja noch ein paar Antworten. 

@Annett, wer sich extra ein Schleifmaschinchen für die Rasenmähermesser kauft, den beeindruckt solch eine Filtertechnik nicht. 
Ich dacht ich guck nicht richtig!!! 
Aber vielleicht sollte ich es anders angehen, bin ja nicht umsonst ne Frau!   

Naja, dann sehe ich es jetzt so, das ich die Quotenfrau in unserer Teichabteilung bin.  

@Markus, coole Idee, wo bekomme ich Maulwürfer??   

@Carlo, ich glaube Dir und ich würde so gerne größer bauen! Was meinst Du, was ich den Rasen schon verflucht habe. Hab GG sogar gesagt, wenn er soviel Rasen will, soll er auf ein Fußball oder Golffeld ziehen, aber er will nicht. 

Vielleicht kann ich noch einen Meter dazuschmuggeln, oder ich kriege Ihn überzeugt.

Liebe Grüße und Gute Nacht
Manuela


----------



## stepp64 (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wieviel Pflanzen?*

Hallo Manu,

gerade von Roger Waters zurück muss ich doch noch mal hier im Forum vorbeischauen  (kann eh noch nicht schlafen, da fiepen im Ohr...)

Mein Teich ist jetzt etwas über eine Woche alt und ich denke jetzt schon, dass etwas größer gegangen wäre. Er ist ca. 3,00 x 3,50m und ca. 1m tief. Auf Grund des relativ kleinen Durchmessers gehen die Wände nach dem Pflanzbereich relativ steil hinunter, sind allerdings nicht zusätzlich durch Beton gesichert. Trotzdem hoffe ich dass er hält. Bei deiner geplanten Teichgröße erinnert dass ganze dann noch mehr an einen "Bombentrichter" und es bleibt nur sehr wenig Platz zum pflanzen. Von der Fläche her habt ihr doch genug. Oder gehe näher an eure Terrasse heran. Dann würde er ja auch größer werden. Wozu die Wiese? Braucht man doch nur um 1-2 Liegestühle darauf zu stellen  Oder spielt dein Mann mit den Kindern Fußball darauf? Dann braucht er natürlich die Fläche  

Bei uns sind die Lager eher umgekehrt. Meine Frau wollte von dem Rasen nicht so viel hergeben. So langsam wird er aber immer kleiner. Muss ich weniger Rasen mähen  Hat dein Mann als Kind beim Geschirr spülen viel Zeit mit planschen verbracht? Dann sollte ein Teich doch auch für ihn passen. Ich spiele jedenfalls gern am Wasser. Eher noch als in der Erde buddeln  

Schau dir mal meine Bilder hier im Forum an, da siehst du dann wie so eine Baustelle aussehen kann. Wirds aber erst mal nicht deinem Mann zeigen, der nimmt sonst gleich wieder Abstand von dem Projekt (sieht derzeit wirklich noch nicht gut aus in unserem Garten...)

Schönen Abend
Sven


----------



## stepp64 (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wieviel Pflanzen?*

Was mir noch einfällt: du buddelst so wie der Schlauch liegt den tiefen Bereich und sagst dann dann deinem Mann, dass jetzt noch die Pflanzzonen dazukommen und die möchtest du ringsherum 80cm breit haben und schon ist dein Teich 4m im Durchmesser. Super Idee, Oder?

Sven


----------



## Dali (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wieviel Pflanzen?*

Guten Morgen liebe Forengemeinde

Na da sind ja noch interessante Vorschläge gekommen, wie ich zu einem größeren Teig kommen kann.  

Ich arbeite dran!!!!  

Könntet Ihr Euch mal meine Pflanzenliste ansehen? Ist da etwas dabei, worauf ich verzichten sollte?

Flachwasserzone 20 cm tief
1 __ Blutweiderich
1-2 __ Schwertlilien
1 __ Sumpfdotterblume
1 __ Froschlöffel
Das ist wahrscheinlich schon zuviel, oder??

Unterwasserzone
gemeines __ Hornkraut
__ Wasserfeder
Reicht das, oder sollten noch andere dabei sein? Auf __ Wasserpest verzichte ich, da zu stark vermehrend!

Tiefwasserzone
1 Seerose

Gibt es noch mehr zu beachten, fehlt noch irgendetwas, dann immer her mit der Kritik. Bevor ich anfange und im Chaos versinke. 

Danke für Eure Mühe!!!!

Liebe Grüße
Manuela


----------



## Annett (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wieviel Pflanzen?*

Hallo Manuela,

also die meisten dieser Pflanzen blühen zwar ganz hübsch, entziehen aber durch die geringe Blattmasse auch nur wenig Nährstoffe.
Den __ Froschlöffel würde ich nicht gerade auf 20cm Tiefe setzen... ebenso __ Sumpfdotterblume und __ Blutweiderich. Sie gehören nach meinen Erfahrungen eher ans Ufer/Übergang Wasser-feuchtes Substrat. Die in der Literatur angegebenen Maximaltiefen gelten nur für extrem nährstoffreiche Standorte - und das strebt kein Teichbesitzer an.
Für um die 20cm Tiefe sind die gelben __ Schwertlilien, kleinere __ Rohrkolben, __ Hahnenfuß und sogar Tannenwedel besser geeignet (für 5-10cm __ Binsen, __ Seggen).
Am Ende entscheiden auch ein wenig die Wasserwerte, was sich etabliert und was nicht. Wir sagen dann immer: "Die und die Pflanzen mag mich nicht."  

Kauf jeweils 2 dieser Pflanzen und setzt sie als kleine Gruppe, also nicht wild durcheinander. Dann wirkt das auch viel besser.... 

__ Wasserpest vermehrt sich nur rasant, wenn zuviele Nährstoffe im Teich sind. 
Kürzt man sie immer wieder ein und wirft überzähliges auf den Kompost, dann sind sowohl Nährstoffe als auch Wasserpest nach  spätestens 2-3 Jahren Geschichte und das System "Teich" läuft fast von selbst.


----------



## Dali (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wieviel Pflanzen?*

Hallo Annett,

da kannst Du mal sehen, das ich trotz Literatur und durchstöbern des Internets immer noch nicht so den Schimmer habe. Danke für die Tipps!!! 

Hm, der Übergang ist noch so eine Sache, weiß echt noch nicht, wie ich das handbahe! Habe schon das gesamte Forum durchwühlt!! Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass ich es hinkriege.

Dann sind __ Blutweiderich & Co, wohl eher in der Sumpfzone zuhause. Die werde ich aber nicht kriegen, wegen Platzmangel. Schade

__ Wasserpest zieht bei mir mit ein! Wenn garnicht anders und das Kraut sollte zu sehr sprießen, sammel ich es wieder raus.

Liebe Grüße
Manuela


----------



## Harald (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wieviel Pflanzen?*

Hallo Manuela,

als Unterwasserpflanze würde ich auch immer die __ Krebsschere empfehlen. Sie sieht nicht nur interessant aus, sondern ist auch ein Nährstoffverzehrer.

Ansonsten ist für den Flachwasserbereich auch immer noch der __ Fieberklee interesst. Der Vorteil dieser beiden Pflanzen liegt auch noch darin, dass man sie problemlos entfernen kann, wenn sie sich zu stark verbreitet haben, sie wurzeln nämlich beide nicht wirklich stark und verbreiten sich auch nicht im Subrat


----------



## Dali (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wieviel Pflanzen?*

Hallo Harald,

ja die __ Krebsschere hatte ich ganz vergessen! Die ist toll und ich die kommt definitiv auch in den Teich!

Auf eine Sumpfzone werde ich wohl verzichten müssen, wegen Platzmangel.  

Trotzdem vielen lieben Dank, für Deine Tipps!! 

Liebe Grüße
Manuela, bald mit Teich


----------



## Annett (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wieviel Pflanzen?*

Hi,

die __ Krebsschere ist bei vielen eine dieser 





> "Die und die Pflanzen mag mich nicht."



Also nicht ärgern, wenn es nichts wird!


----------



## Dali (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wieviel Pflanzen?*

Guten Abend

juchhu, es hat geklappt ich bekomme mehr Teich!!!!!
Habe schon den Gartenschlauch neu ausgelegt und muss morgen mal schauen, ob es mir so gefällt.
Am WE geht dann die Buddelei los.

Der Teich hat jetzt eine Länge von 3m und Breite von knapp 2m. Das ist doch schon was, oder?? 

@Annett, bisher fühlen sich bei mir die Pflanzen wohl, die sich woanders nicht so richtig wohl fühlen. Und sollte es Ihr nicht gefallen, dann kommen andere. 


Liebe Grüße
Manuela


----------



## Dali (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wieviel Pflanzen?*

Hallo,

ich habe mich informiert, wann am besten pflanzt und da man das vorher tun sollte, bevor zu Wasser gelassen wird, stellt sich mir jetzt eine Frage. 
Wenn ich jetzt Pflanzen bestell und der Teich aber noch nicht fertig ist, wie muss ich die Pflanzen dann behandeln, damit sie die Wartezeit unbeschädigt überstehen? 
Reicht es, wenn ich sie in einem Eimer Wasser stell und draußen lager oder sollte ich lieber mit der Bestellung warten, bis der Teich fertig ist?

Liebe Grüße
Manuela


----------

